# Oil Hoses



## Skybolt205WD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gents,


Are Aeroquip 491-10 fittings interchangeable with Stratoflex 303-10 fittings when used on stratoflex 111 hose? I see where the 300 hose and the 111 hose are considered to be interchangeable, but not sure if 491 fittings are compatible with 111 hose. 
Thanks
D


----------

